# Hardware Ranch 3D Shoot April 26th & 27th



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Start making plans now so you don't say I wish I would have made that shoot when I post photos after the shoot.

Here is a link....

http://cachearchers.net/images/Hardware2008.jpg

Come up and spend the weekend camping, shooting, riding 4 wheelers and fishing..........

You won't want to miss this fun shoot!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I allready got plans for that weekend. My buddy and I and hopfuly another buddy will be up there on the 27th for shure. I know me and one is going. The other buddy has to see if his wife works that day or not be for he can go. It sounds like fun and I cant wait. Hope to meet you gsps rock. cant wait


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Firstarrow has assured me that there would be adequate backstop material
to make up for my shooting. Do ya hold high with the 90 yard pin or lopw with the 100 
yard pin???


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

if you call rocks and trees backstops that would be true. hold high with the 90.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

What ever you do, hold high or low just show up and fling a few arrows!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Who will be up there on the 27th ? My buddy Richard and I will be up there on teh 27th and we are hoping one other buddy can go. if not it will just be me and him up there. looking forward to it. Hope to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't forget about the Golf Shoot, It will be on site as well.

Bring your long range arrow, flu flus and judos.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going to ask what do we have to have to do the golf one ? Can we just use are reaguler arrows and tips or what.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I always bring 1 or 2 judo tipped arrows to help prevent some major skip if you miss the target. 

The target is a round cylindar approximatly 10" tall with 4" diameter.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

so your saying that if you miss they will brake.Allrigt I will pick up a couple sunday


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds like this is going to be a lot fun. I had planned on attending but my wife got a deal to Ireland/England that we just couldn't pass up. Next year for sure..


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Have fun on your trip! We will miss you at the shoot.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't be able to make it out for both days but I am hoping to get out there on the 26th to spend a few hours there.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I was up to the Ranch on Monday, Tuesday, & Thursday. 

You should make a weekend of it. Plenty of "primative camping" available.

There is plenty of wildlife, including elk, deer, sandhills, a grundle of ducks, and some other "huntable" critters. Bring your binos.

Plan on spending time on the Archery golf course, I would recommend at least 1 judo (helps with some of those chip shots out of the rough.)

Lunch will be available both days.

Potluck Saturday night.

Bring your gortex boots, sunscreen, and a lawn chair.

Hope to see you there. 

I'll be heading out in 5 minutes.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

How was the snow above the visitors center


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Me, wife and my buddy will be up there on Sunday mooring. looking forward to it can’t wait. How does the golf thing work? Can some one tell me? If we use are practice tips or do we just use the judo the hole time? Also where is the course at and are we hiking? I know the golf is in where they feed the elk.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

The 3d course should be set up in the hills east of the visitor’s center. The hiking is easy. But there could be a few wet spots due to the moisture that we received yesterday. As Firstarrow stated I would have a pair of shoes or boots that can keep your feet dry. You will like this shoot, good targets and nice people. As soon as my daughter gets out of school were headed up to help set up the course.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Think of archery golf the same as regular golf substituting bow and arrow for clubs and golfballs. You will hike the course is usually 14 holes (Cache Archer tradition) and takes approx 3 hrs to complete. As far as arrows some folks will bring a myriad of arrows and points to accomplish the goal. Flight arrows (light, small vanes etc.), Chip shot arrows ( heavy, flu flu with a rubber blunt), Putters regular arrow with a judo. Yes you can shoot with just your regular arrow/point, chances are you may lose/ruin a couple and probably won't be as competitive. However, I believe the golf shoot is not as much for winning as it is to see the arc of an arrow fly, It may amaze you just how far a bow will shoot or an arrow will skip.

Don't forget the 3-D shoot also.

Spring is late this year, the forecast for the weekend is pleasant, their is a gathering place for archers, sounds like a great weekend I hope to see a lot of you up there. Stop by the Bowhunters of Utah's booth and swap some stories.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info. That what I was looking for. Cant wait. see you all on sunday.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Get your boots on, grab your bow and get your butt up there, folks. I was up there with wileywapiti on Saturday - great shoot, good people, gorgeous weather in a beautiful location. Best cure for cabin fever available today!

(Unless you've got a turkey tag, of course.) :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:?:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry about that, Tye. We were later than expected getting back and I was in a rush thinking the old lady would be ticked. She was. :lol: 

I should have called you anyway. My apologies.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I just wanted to throw out a BIG thanks to all that participated.

The set up crew did a great job laying out both the 3D and Golf courses. The shots were good, and made you think.

The take down crew, made light work of a tough task, THANKS!!!

Shooters were all great to work with, and enjoyed themselves.

Camping was good as always. (*thanks to Burr & Mulepacker for your help*).

The Saturday Night Social was a hit, not much food left over. It was clear that the majority of those who participated were clearly meat eaters. :shock:  I believe that only the salads had "a little" left over.

Thanks BOU for your support.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for setting it up and putting this on guys. The course was awesome! My buddy (Spike only; Rich), my wife (Stacey), and I had a great time on Sunday. We didnt get to shoot the golf course but that was okay. They started cleaning it up before we got the chance. We are planning on going back up there next year for sure. I would like to say BIG THANKS to Tom Abbot (CACHE ARCHERY) for helping Rich and I out. He was very helpful; answered all of our questions, and gave us alot of pointers. I hope to see him up there next time, it was great meeting and shooting with him. We sure did learn alot. GPS Rock it was nice meeting you. It was worth the drive to get out and spend some times in the mountains. O yea i got to kill this guy to. my trophy


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Sorry about that, Tye. We were later than expected getting back and I was in a rush thinking the old lady would be ticked. She was. :lol:
> 
> I should have called you anyway. My apologies.


No problem. I have it my truck for when you get time.

I had to give you a _little_ grief.

T


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Rich and all at Cache Archers put together a fine event.
I had one heck of a group going below the wolf target that was set up by the elk.

Thanks for all of your hard work in pulling this off. Thanks also for letting BOU be a part of 
this awesome shoot.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are a few photos....

I also want to say THANKS to all of you that made the effort in attending the shoot. If you didn't attend you missed a good time!

Thanks again!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gps rock those are some great pic there. thanks agian for puting that on and posting it up on here.


----------

